# Wirtschaftsfrage



## Phallias (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

Ich weis das dass hier nicht passt, brauche aber dringend hilfe weil ich das nicht gegoogelt bekomme und ich weis nicht wo ich sonst fragen soll. Ich muss morgen die Verkaufstratigie EILEEN erklären, kann mir einer sagen wofür die einzelnen Buchstaben stehen?

mfG
Phalias


----------



## Arben (21. September 2009)

Sehr passend hier...

Glaube dir nicht dass das nicht bei google zu finden war.


----------



## Phallias (21. September 2009)

Hy,

Doch ich google jetzt seit 20 Minuten und bin weiterhin dabei, vill. bin ich einfach zu dämlich das zu finden.

mfG
Phalias


----------



## Noxiel (21. September 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass du hier kompetente Hilfe zu deinem Problem finden wirst. Was aber weniger mit unseren Usern als mit deinem ungewöhnlichen Wunsch nach Hilfe zu tun hat. Ich habe mich selbst kurz bemüht und folgendes zutage gefördert.
http://books.google.de/books?id=o5VAALFKSZ...EEN&f=false


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2009)

ich glaube nichtd as das eine Abkürzung ist, sondern viel mehr eine Verkaufsstrategie die nach einer Person benannt wurde. da das recht spezifisch ist, wirst du doch für deinen vortrag sicherlich infomaterial wie etwa ein schulbuch bekommen haben oder?


----------



## Phallias (21. September 2009)

Hy,

Ja wurde im überbetrieblichen Unterricht angesprochen, nur hab ich mir das nicht mitgeschrieben und den Termin verpennt, bis mich heute die Mail mit dem nächsten Termin erreicht hat. Eigentlich ist das eigene Dummheit, bin nur etwas verzweifelt weil ich keine mitazubi erreiche.
Doch die einzelnen Buchstaben haben eine bedeutung, ist wie KAAPAV (Kontakt, Analyse, Angebot, Prüfung,Abschluss, Verstärken)

mfG
Phalias


----------



## Exeliron (21. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass du hier kompetente Hilfe zu deinem Problem finden wirst. Was aber weniger mit unseren Usern als mit deinem ungewöhnlichen Wunsch nach Hilfe zu tun hat. Ich habe mich selbst kurz bemüht und folgendes zutage gefördert.
> http://books.google.de/books?id=o5VAALFKSZ...EEN&f=false



hab jetzt ein paar sätze gelesen und muss sagen...mein beileid wenn das dein thema ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg, exe


----------



## dalai (21. September 2009)

Phallias schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> Ja wurde im überbetrieblichen Unterricht angesprochen, nur hab ich mir das nicht mitgeschrieben und den Termin verpennt, bis mich heute die Mail mit dem nächsten Termin erreicht hat. Eigentlich ist das eigene Dummheit, bin nur etwas verzweifelt weil ich keine mitazubi erreiche.
> Doch die einzelnen Buchstaben haben eine bedeutung, ist wie KAAPAV (Kontakt, Analyse, Angebot, Prüfung,Abschluss, Verstärken)
> ...


KAAPAV ist aber relativ bekannt, kenne ich glaube ich aus dem Bankbereich. Aber EILEEN könnte auch irgendeine interne Abkürzung sein, da wirste bei Google nichts finden:

Eileen Strategy: Strategien bei Management-fehlentscheidungen von eileen Shapiro

Wird dir wohl nichts helfen, wenn Eileen eine Abkürzung und nicht ein Name ist.


----------



## Phallias (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

Danke an alle die mir helfen wollten, ist wohl doch ein betriebsinterner Begriff. Habe gerade einen mitazubi erreicht und will euch die Lösung nicht vorenthalten. EILEEN steht für Emotionale Nähe schaffen, Interview fürhren, Leistungsnutzen darstellen, Empfehlung aussprechen, Entscheidung herbeiführen, Nachbereitung sicherstellen.

mfG
Phalias


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2009)

Phallias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke an alle die mir helfen wollten, ist wohl doch ein betriebsinterner Begriff. Habe gerade einen mitazubi erreicht und will euch die Lösung nicht vorenthalten. EILEEN steht für Emotionale Nähe schaffen, Interview fürhren, Leistungsnutzen darstellen, Empfehlung aussprechen, Entscheidung herbeiführen, Nachbereitung sicherstellen.
> 
> ...


ihr steht aber nicht zufällig regelmäßig am alexanderplatz und schließt leute an irgendwelche geräte an ? oO


----------

